# Whirlpool direct driver washer won't spin



## tepolt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a direct drive Whirlpool Washer Model GSX9885JT0 that will not spin.  The last time it ran it went through all cycles and drained/spun out, however when the extra spin sycle was selected, it did not spin, you could just hear the drain solenoid activating-that was it.   The motor does not run at all when spin is selected.  I have put a jumper across the lid switch so I have eliminated this as the problem.   I have measured all motor winding resistance values and all are within correct range.   I also recently tested the wiring harness from the control board to the motor-all have continuity.   I tested the motor capacitor and it tests ok with an ohmeter-charging and discharging in both directions with no measured short.  I tested the motor actuation switch and no problems found there.  I replaced the control board-it still won't spin-(I thought there was a bad solenoid on it).   One of my suspicions is that the off-balance solenoid switch may be bad.  The electrical schematic states that the coil resistance of this solenoid should measure 1.2 ohms-when I measure it directly with its switch closed, open it measures ~1150 ohms.   The whirlpool tech sheet on this model states that by unplugging connector P5 and checking the resitance between P5-1 (BK) ans P5-3 (GY) that it should be near 1200 ohms with the lid closed.   I think this is a misprint because I read 1.2 ohms which the tech sheet states as the 1200 is closer to the open contact resistance of the off-balance solenoid switch coil.   I have also measured the voltage at the motor when I put it into spin mode, it read about 18 volts in several locations.  The motor does not hum or smoke.   When I run the neutral drain/spin test the LED's come on but nothing happens other than the drain solenoid that makes a big noise.  Any suggestions on what to do next-I am kind of at a loss right now.   Is there a way to create a cheater cord to energize the motor to see if it works if I removed it?
Thanks-Ted


----------



## tepolt (Mar 29, 2008)

I just tried to run a normal cycle-it will not agitate either. I checked the motor coupler and it is fine. When I pulled the motor off I was able to turn the drive to the transmission and it did turn the tub when I moved it.
Ted


----------



## tepolt (Mar 30, 2008)

I figured it out!  There was a main power wire-white-that was burned out on the inside and not visible to the naked eye.  when I traced the power that's where it stopped, so I did a through connection continuity test on the connector.  While I was doing this the wire broke off the rest of the way.  I soldered the wire back on and secured/insulated with silicone.  It's working fine now!  Through connections are always important to check.
Thanks-Ted


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 30, 2008)

Gee, 
We were so much help! 

I hope you still come back lol


----------

